# Wondering what this is



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Not into waterfowling or birdwatching. Had this duck show up earlier this spring in my pond out back for a day or two and was wondering what type of duck it was. 
Thanks for the replies. Did some quick searching but it did reveal much.
ER


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Northern shoveler. Really pretty ducks in the spring.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks. Thought that was a cool looking duck. Now I know. Thank you.


----------

